

Best way to find engineers to iterate from core product - arfetyarfrarf

What is the best way to find solid engineers to iterate from a quality product/code base?<p>We're using a Python/Django stack
======
notaddicted
The real best way is already know people suited to the job, and then go ahead
and hire them for it.

This does not scale.

